# The Return to Fort Turd



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

It's been a record-breaking temperature week here, and amazingly, in March, we were able to take Bean out to the front garden to survey the winter damage. Bean searched, but it appears the harsh snow and rain of winter have completely destroyed Fort Turd, and he was heartbroken. His mighty fortress, gone.

He consoled himself by investigating several interesting bits of winter detritus, possibly hoping the neighbourhood dogs would re-fortify his domain, and allow him to rebuild his fortress. He had gone into "sniffiscope up" mode the whole while he was outside, and before long, he'd tired himself out - he slept pretty hard after we brought him back in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We will rebuild!! :lol: 
Bean is such a cute fluff-ball!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

lol! It looks like he's getting a good start on Fort Turd II. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Eee, he is SO cute! So much Bean you have to love on...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Bean is a dapper looking guy.  I bet he was disappointed after he found out Fort Turd was destroyed. I hope he can come up with some blue prints for another fort!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, he's so cute! I'm sorry your fort is gone, Bean...


----------

